# Severum not Eating/Lethargic/No Physical Signs



## jman3921 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello Fellow Cichlid Lovers,


So I was hoping someone on here could help me figure out if there is something wrong with my fish. I think he is sick but can not tell. I have called even the local stores and they do not even have a clue. 


So first off here is my layout: 75 gallons. I have a pleco, electric blue acara, 3 baby redhump geos, a red shoulder severum, heckelli geo, and my red severum (the sick one).


Up until about 3 days everything was fine and they all got along perfectly. No sickness...everyvbody ate like pigs with my red severum being the biggest eater. Also he hides in this plastic cave allllll the time and now he wont even go in it.


So what is wrong:
-No physical signs like white growth or ich or anything. 
-However he is slightly pale or lighter colored (sign of stress)
-Very lethargic except last night when I turned off the lights he swam around
-But his swimming is slower
-he ate on Sunday but very little 
-he is staying in one spot and really limiting his movement 
-water tests are showing nothing wrong with water (ammonia good, nitrate good, nitrite good)

What I have done: 
-I put aquarium salt in the water very slowly
-I did a water change (30% on sunday) like I usually do
-Today I treated with paraguard from Seachem because his coloration looked a little pale and thought he could have a internal fungal/parasite thing going on


Does anybody have any ideas what is wrong? I was thinking swim bladder at first but he doesnt have an inflated bladder? Any ideas on treatments? Thanks!


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Same post here:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cichlids/fish-sick-need-help-635681/


----------

